# Dinosaurs vs. Dragons



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Which is more badass


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Dinosaurs, because they're real.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Dragons, because they're not real.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

Jaune Valjaune said:


> Dragons, because they're not real.


Damn, I was about to say that.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

I picked dinosaurs for a few reasons:

1. You can go to a museum to see the bones of dinosaurs. It's hard to look at the skeleton of a dinosaur like the T-Rex and not be awe-struck by how massive and powerful such creatures must have been when dinosaurs were alive.
2. Dinosaurs are the largest land animals ever to have lived on this planet. 
3. Despite being extinct for ten of millions of years, the evidence of their existence is still with us today.
4. Dinosaurs lived in a "kill or be killed" kind of world.
5. Some dinosaur species may have been cannibals.


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

Dragons because they are like dinos that breathe fire....


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Dragons are real, just not yet.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Everyone loves Jurassic Park.

Can't say that about that dragon franchise.

Oh wait, what dragon franchise?

Exactly, there is none.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

When I was a kid, my friends and I would pretend that we were dragons, in addition to being people, and we could shape-shift into our dragon forms at will. Over the span of several years, we would attend dragon school, visit our various imaginary worlds, and stop by for a class or two at Hogwarts. My dragon form had velvety black scales with shiny gold accents, and I went by four names that were all kind of like first names: Dragonelle Cirrus Lantur Zyra. 

I also had a dragon husband named Twigeton "Twiggy" Terminati, and we had 14-ish dragon children, and all their names started with T! It's funny because I would forget my own kids' names half the time!! :laughing: When I would play with friends, I would only imagine a couple of my kids with me at one time so I didn't have to use a ton of mental energy to keep track of them! I know that the eldest was a female named Tiamat. Taurus may have been the oldest male child. Taiga was the youngest female, and she was covered in shimmery white fur. She didn't have wings, and she had some kind of chronic illness, like type 1 diabetes, so we would look out for her on our family outings. There was a kid named Tuatara somewhere in there too. Maybe he turned bad and ate one of his siblings! 

Anyway, dragons win because they can talk, and they are magical and smart. I could really relate to dragons being civilized and wild and finding a healthy balance between the two. I'm sure those social experiments I had as a kid helped me grow into the well-balanced, slightly bigger kid I am today! Maybe I should write kids books or something.


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

I'll opt to die before voting.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

Fighter jets.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Dinosaurs, because they're real.


they were real*


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

TeamPB said:


> they were real*


Nice try; but I saw that documentary "Jurassic World"


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Real dinossaurs are overrated because they don't have mammal expressions like in hollywood movies.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Nice try; but I saw that documentary "Jurassic World"


h-how many people know dinosaurs still exist?
we can't let them know...!


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Nice try; but I saw that documentary "Jurassic World"


I believe they're alive, too.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

TeamPB said:


> they were real*


Still are 

I think modern day birds are technically dinosaurs... So yeah... when you see a sparrow, you're looking at T-Rex's nephew or something 

But I choose dragons... they're the improved version of dinosaurs, with fire-breathing. Also, symbolically, dragons symbolise things like power or luck or nobility, etc. and they are used by o many different cultures, like in Europe or Asia. I don't know of a single country using dinosaurs as a symbol for anything.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Dra9ons are absolutely class


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

TeamPB said:


> h-how many people know dinosaurs still exist?
> we can't let them know...!


I actually lied. I never saw Jurassic World, and I turned off Jurassic Park a little over half an hour in because I didn't like Jeff Goldblum's character. These documentaries could be hoaxes

The truth is still out there.


----------

